
Hackers 'looking to weaponize Facebook Ad Manager' via trojan in PDF reader - kontackt
https://www.kontackt.co/blog/4/hackers-looking-to-weaponize-facebook-ad-manager-via-trojan-hidden-in-pdf-r/
======
oh_sigh
Maybe it says something about a broken ecosystem when every user needs to go
trawl search engines to find an application that can read and edit PDFs

~~~
theamk
Why do people need PDF readers anyway? Chrome browser and all the major OSs
ship with one.

Is this because of the users of old Windows versions? If yes, then good news:
once those disappear, those attacks would die off as well.

~~~
TeMPOraL
> _Why do people need PDF readers anyway? Chrome browser and all the major OSs
> ship with one._

Because:

\- Lost of places on the web, in particular official pages of various
government institutions, are still stuck in the age of recommending Acrobat as
required to open PDFs.

\- Default readers, much like browsers themselves, are woefully inadequate for
anything other than casual reading. In case of PDF, it's something where you'd
like to be able to edit PDF forms and have a working annotation functionality.

Myself, I use a third party PDF reader on Windows (Drawboard PDF), because
it's very touch and _pen_ friendly - and I like to annotate my PDFs, for which
a pen-capable device is extremely well-suited.

~~~
kontackt
thank you for explaining your end of this issue as some people do not see it
this way and trolls are trolls i guess

------
g82918
I feel like the article had a weird focus on the idea of fake news that was
unrelated to the issue. The bigger problem is users installing things and
giving permissions too easily.

~~~
ga-vu
The article is a lame copy-paste job from a Bleeping Computer report. Of
course it was all over the place.

~~~
kontackt
YES IT IS BUT STILL WITH 6.9K VIEWS LATER WHOS Bitching the news is out let
the people choose and if copy right is a issue for you, you must not be much
of a internet savy person after all a small group of people who were upset
with the lack of privacy to accounts and constent hacks to facebook we thought
we should develop a social network and at least try our run at the go but we
do not follow dmca policy's on our website

~~~
ga-vu
Did... did... did you just admit to spamming HN just for the clicks?

wow... you're really not that smart, are you?

------
cm2012
I've heard stories from other ad managers where accounts were hacked and used
to advertise foreign dropship jewelery websites. The websites would get free
advertising from the hacked account.

~~~
jsonne
I was witness to something like this. Employee of a rather large agency I was
consulting on an account with signed into a cyber cafe in a foreign country
and got their FB account stolen. For reasons beyond me an agency spending a
good 10mm+ a month on Facebook ads didn't have 2fa required for employees and
20k was spent on an a middle eastern dropshipping store overnight before
anyone caught it.

~~~
smelendez
Isn't an issue with Facebook that personal and professional accounts are often
linked?

~~~
dx034
Aren't they always? You need to link it to some account and Facebook doesn't
allow creating two personal accounts.

~~~
jsonne
You're correct. It's mandatory to have a personal account to access a business
account.

------
ga-vu
Note to HN admins: This account signed up recently and is now spamming HN with
its own links.... aka... a spammer.

